# [Forum] La sous-section "Docs" : morte ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Peu de messages récents dans le sous-forum "Documentation, astuces & tips" : est-elle morte ?

----------

## davidou2a

je trouve que tout le forum FRENCHIE est en perte de vitesse, personnellement il est vrai que je suis plus trop les threads ces temps-ci...

----------

## Pixys

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> je trouve que tout le forum FRENCHIE est en perte de vitesse, personnellement il est vrai que je suis plus trop les threads ces temps-ci...

 

Soit il y a moins de newbees soit il y a moins de problèmes ou alors nous sommes plus sages.

----------

## davidou2a

en ce qui me concerne, plus sage pas vraiment, j'ai encore la folie des nouveautés... en  ce moment mon envie balance avec le test d'une gentoo a la sauce funtoo ou une gentoo-bsd... 

sinon ouais je pense etre un peu moins noob   :Laughing:   bien qu'il m'arrive encore de faire des erreurs de pur boulet par inattention  :Smile: 

après c'est moins actif vu qu'on a pas le tout "neuneu land" qu'on peut voir sur les distro "dites tout public"

----------

## Temet

Bah euh, y aussi qu'à part un upgrade totalement foireux de xorg kipuduhal, y a rien d'intéressant.

Je vais sans doute faire mon pèlerinage d'un mois sous Archlinux, comme y a deux ans... et revenir sur Gentoo ensuite content, en maudissant les distros binaires et leurs dépendances imposées  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Nous avonc eu cette discussion entre modos il y a quelque temps déjà ... Le fait est qu'une recherche Google avec le mot-clé "Gentoo" renvoie en première réponse sur le site de GentooFR. Cela suffit amha à drainer une bonne partie des neewbies et à rendre ce forum plus "calme" (sachant qu'un newbie  ne le reste jamais bien longtemps sous Gentoo  :Mr. Green:  ).

Bon, nous y sommes peut être également un peu pour quelque chose : nous "n'animons" plus vraiment cet endroit d'échange ("troll of the week" ou ce genre de truc sympa). J'avoue manquer de temps libre depuis trop longtemps déjà (ça commence à être "difficile à vivre"   :Crying or Very sad:  ). Enfin bref, c'est personnel et ça n'a pas à prendre le pas sur la qualité de ce forum. Le fait qu'il soit "calme" me permet de suivre l'ensemble des posts (parfois en diagonal) afin d'assurer le minimum (guidelines) mais je dois dire qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire (Merci à tous de "bien vous tenir") ... ce qui m'arrange un peu quelque part.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

PS : et xorg+hal fonctionnent parfaitement. Il suffit d'avoir plus de 2 connexions neuronales (et par voie de conséquence plus de 3 neurones) ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> PS : et xorg+hal fonctionnent parfaitement. Il suffit d'avoir plus de 2 connexions neuronales (et par voie de conséquence plus de 3 neurones) ...  

 

Aaaah ben tout s'explique !  C'est un problème hardware !  :Laughing: 

/boozo pas eu de backport des patchs "load_balancing_neuron" &|| "fail_over_neuron"  :Mr. Green: 

oui oui, je sais, je sais  ------------------><-)))°>-----------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## novazur

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   je trouve que tout le forum FRENCHIE est en perte de vitesse, personnellement il est vrai que je suis plus trop les threads ces temps-ci... 
> 
> Soit il y a moins de newbees soit il y a moins de problèmes ou alors nous sommes plus sages.

 

Hum !

Je vais être très méchant, mais, personnellement, je crois n'avoir jamais eu de solution à mes problèmes sur ce forum. Soit je les ai résolu moi-même, soit il sont encore en suspend parfois après plusieurs années.

Pour avoir des solutions, il me faut poster sur les forums anglophones, ou mieux directement sur le bugtracker, ou mieux encore, ailleurs que chez gentoo.

Quelqu'un a des stats des posts résolus sur le forum french ? Je serai curieux de savoir.

J'ai pour habitude de dire (je suis sous gentoo depuis 4 ans) qu'une très grande force de gentoo c'est ça doc, mais je suis au regret de dire que ce n'est certainement pas l'aide que l'on peut recevoir sur les forums qui, contrairement à ce que vous dites, est une aide que pour les newbies ou newsbies niveau 2.

Dès que ça arrive à un certain niveau, ce n'est pas compliqué, soit on n'a aucune réponse, soit on a quelqu'un qui très gentiment vient annoncer qu'il n'a pas la réponse mais qu'il est de tout coeur avec nous (ce qui fait plaisir, je le concède, mais n'aide pas vraiment). Je ne compte pas la réponse du newbie lui même qui propose n'importe quoi comme solution.

Je ne parlerai pas non plus d'IRC ou c'est une véritable catastrophe. Des gamins qui s'écharpent à savoir qui a la plus grosse, qui sont incapables de comprendre le problème énoncés mais savent toujours proposer une solution, complètement à l'opposé du problème.

Bref.

En conclusion, moi je trouve que ça manque surtout de compétence sur ce forum, et que sa désertion vient de là.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

je pense que c'est un peu dur, voire méchant, de dire que ce forum FR est inutile et que personne n'a de réponse à ses questions (je me sens un peu vexé, là...).

Je pense que les grands participants de ces dernières années ont disparu (étudiants qui bossent, ont d'autres chats à fouetter comme une famille, ...) et qu'il n'y a pas énormément de relève.

Concernant les trolls, je pense qu'on a bien été servis (trop à mon goût) ces derniers mois. Et trop de trolls ont peut-être tué le but du forum : répondre à des questions concernant l'installation et utilisation de Gentoo.

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je pense que c'est un peu dur, voire méchant, de dire que ce forum FR est inutile et que personne n'a de réponse à ses questions (je me sens un peu vexé, là...).

 

1) j'avais prévenu que je serais méchant.

2) je n'ai jamais dit que le forum était inutile. J'ai donné mon sentiment, et je pense en avoir le droit. Ce forum ne me sert quasiment jamais à résoudre mes problèmes. Si tu veux en avoir la preuve, fais la liste de tous les sujets que j'ai ouverts, et regarde si la solution a été trouvée par un autre que moi dans le fil. Par contre, je trouve beaucoup plus souvent les réponses à mes questions sur les forums gentoo anglophones.

Cependant, je me sers malgré tout de ce forum pour voir quels problèmes les autres rencontrent (et les aider si je le peux) pour mon information personnelle, ma veille technologique et ma curiosité de nouveaux éléments. (Ce sont les discussions sur virtualbox il y a quelques mois qui m'ont donné l'envie de tester).

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense que les grands participants de ces dernières années ont disparu (étudiants qui bossent, ont d'autres chats à fouetter comme une famille, ...) et qu'il n'y a pas énormément de relève.

 

Donc tu confirmes bien ce que j'ai dit.

 *Quote:*   

> Concernant les trolls, je pense qu'on a bien été servis (trop à mon goût) ces derniers mois. Et trop de trolls ont peut-être tué le but du forum : répondre à des questions concernant l'installation et utilisation de Gentoo.

 

Je ne me sens pas concerné, je ne consulte même pas ces fils inutiles à mon goût.

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Nous avonc eu cette discussion entre modos il y a quelque temps déjà ... Le fait est qu'une recherche Google avec le mot-clé "Gentoo" renvoie en première réponse sur le site de GentooFR. Cela suffit amha à drainer une bonne partie des neewbies et à rendre ce forum plus "calme" (sachant qu'un newbie  ne le reste jamais bien longtemps sous Gentoo  ).

 

Ca je l'ignorais. Et c'est bien dommage : j'en ai déjà parlé plusieurs fois ici, nottament lorsqu'il était question des wikis, je suis opposé à l'éclatement des sources d'information. Disperser les sources d'information, c'est disperser les compétences. Et ça c'est dommage.

Ceci étant dit, il n'y a pas de forum sur GentooFR. Donc je ne crois pas qu'il y ait vraiment de rapport entre la baisse de fréquentation et GentooFR. D'ailleurs, peut-être serait-ce une piste de proposer aux admins du site de faire un lien dans leur bandeau vers ce forum ? Histoire de coopérer un peu ?

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> je trouve que tout le forum FRENCHIE est en perte de vitesse, personnellement il est vrai que je suis plus trop les threads ces temps-ci...

 

Je n'ai plus trop de temps pour venir régulièrement hélas, mais si c'est vrai ça confirme l'impression que j'avais.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Je vais être très méchant, mais, personnellement, je crois n'avoir jamais eu de solution à mes problèmes sur ce forum. Soit je les ai résolu moi-même, soit il sont encore en suspend parfois après plusieurs années.
> 
> Pour avoir des solutions, il me faut poster sur les forums anglophones, ou mieux directement sur le bugtracker, ou mieux encore, ailleurs que chez gentoo.

 

Avant tout : n'hésite pas à parler des problèmes non résolus qui traînent, tout le monde n'est pas collé à l'écran en permanence ; des fois il suffit d'un petit "UP" pour retrouver un peu de visibilité et avoir des réponses ?

Ensuite, tu parle d'aller sur le bugtracker ou même ailleurs. Là ça m'interpelle. D'abord parceque le bugtracker a tendance, depuis quelques mois, à devenir une vraie hotline, et en tant que contributeur occasionnel je trouve ça extrêmement pénible, les bugs "triviaux" et les messages qui vont avec. Mais bon, c'est entendu, je suis un vieux grognon !

Par contre je te rejoins sur l'analyse que tu fais d'aller "voir ailleurs". En contact avec des étudiants en informatique, je le contacte très régulièrement : Ubuntu prends une part "dangeureuse" auprès des passionnés. C'était déjà vrai avec le "grand public", mais c'est assez récent avec les vrais mordus, les "geeks". Ca coïncide à peu près avec l'intégration correcte des effets "troidé" du bureau Gnome dans cette distrib. Ce qui tend à prouver 2 choses pour moi : que le geek d'aujourd'hui ne cherche plus à comprendre comme avant, il veut juste un truc qui sorte de l'ordinaire pour "se la péter" (je schématise, mais dans le fond je suis pas si loin de la vérité : ça fait un bon moment que je n'ai pas croisé d'étudiant vraiment mordu, un vrai "hacker". Et ça prouve aussi que la politique d'Ubuntu est la bonne.

L'équipe dirigeant Gentoo ces 2 dernières années a fait pas mal de choix allant contre ce qui a fait le succès de la distrib. Je ne ré-écris pas ici ce que j'ai déjà expliquer plusieurs fois par le passé : un exemple suffira pour illustrer ça : un temps considérable de développement a été accordé au projet d'installeur graphique, dont tout le modne s'accordait à dire qu'il n'avait aucun intérêt, compte tenu de la technicité de la distrib. Alors ne pas s'étonner aujourd'hui que d'autres distribs prennent le dessus.

Par-dessus tout ça, les égos démesurés de certains ont réussi à faire fuir Daniel Robbins, qui reste, à mon avis, l'un des 3 ou 4 développeurs à avoir une vraie vision pour l'avenir de Gentoo. Les autres se contentent d'en faire une méta-distrib. Et c'est ça qui la perd : le manque d'innovation.

Quand à Funtoo, le projet est jeune, manque d'infrastructure, et pour l'instant le projet de Daniel reste flou. J'ai testé, il y a très peu de différences avec Gentoo. Quelques packages en rade à cause de l'intégration trop rapide d'un Perl récent (ce qui prouve que la politique de QA instaurée chez Gentoo a ausi un sens : tout n'est pas à jeter).

Bref : pour moi le fond du problème c'est que la distrib stagne, tout simplement. Ce qui n'est pas dramatique, car heureusement il s'agit d'une méta-distrib, en constante stag-évolution  :Wink: .

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah euh, y aussi qu'à part un upgrade totalement foireux de xorg kipuduhal, y a rien d'intéressant.
> 
> Je vais sans doute faire mon pèlerinage d'un mois sous Archlinux, comme y a deux ans... et revenir sur Gentoo ensuite content, en maudissant les distros binaires et leurs dépendances imposées 

 

Mouahah on m'a demandé de bosser sur une distro binaire française que je ne nommerai pas  :Smile:   :Smile:  autant dire que au bout d'une semaine c'etait "pitiémamanpaselle!!!"

et dernièrement y'a quelques jours j'ai refait une install gentoo pour le sport... avec KDE4... et verdict (sans critiquer hein les gouts et les couleurs)

bah je suis revenu dare dare a Xfce 4.6.1...

hum il sent quand meme bon le troll poilu ce thread  :Smile:  d'un coté ça reveille les vieux rougneux du clavier que nous sommes  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Sur le fait qu'il y ai moins de posts qu'avant et que ça devienne moins actif, je dirai aussi qu'on est sortie de la "grande époque" (je suis arrivé en  2004, et je dirai que ça a commencé à s'estomper vers 2007) où ça bougeait beaucoup sous Linux, avec tous pleins de trucs expérimentaux à tester, les 36 kernel patchsets, xorg et compagnie qui étaient en grands changements, les gens qui aimaient passer du temps à bricoler leur petit WM light à leur gout, etc. Je trouve que maintenant on ne retrouve plus trop ça, c'est devenu trop grand public, ya moins de gens qui font les casse-cou, on préfère passer sur des gros desktops bien lourd avec tout intëgré configurés en 3 clic, les innovations actuelles sont surtout destinées aux utilisations professionnelles, etc. On a changé d'époque je pense.  :Smile: 

Perso c'est en partie pour ça que je suis parti ailleurs, Linux ne m'amuse plus, je m'ennuie dessus, je dirai que "ça marche trop bien, ya plus de défis" (mais j'ai aussi d'autres considérations qui me l'ont fait quitter, que je n'aborderai pas ici), pour ça que j'utilise des OS un peu plus "roots" et différents, et que je continue à chercher un WM light et configurable à souhait, etc. mais je ne retrouve pas pour autant totalement ce que j'ai connu avant...

Et je pense que ça ne s'applique pas qu'à ce forum ni qu'à Gentoo, je le ressens dans l'ensemble de la communaute open source...

/me nostalgique...  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

B-R-A-V-O !!!

+ 1 !!!

----------

## novazur

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Avant tout : n'hésite pas à parler des problèmes non résolus qui traînent, tout le monde n'est pas collé à l'écran en permanence ; des fois il suffit d'un petit "UP" pour retrouver un peu de visibilité et avoir des réponses ?

 

Oh, mais je le fais généralement, à chaque fois sans aucun succès, si ce n'est celui de la pitié d'un membre, qui n'en sait pas plus que moi sur le sujet, mais qui trouve bien ma situation pitoyable  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite, tu parle d'aller sur le bugtracker ou même ailleurs. Là ça m'interpelle. D'abord parceque le bugtracker a tendance, depuis quelques mois, à devenir une vraie hotline, et en tant que contributeur occasionnel je trouve ça extrêmement pénible, les bugs "triviaux" et les messages qui vont avec. Mais bon, c'est entendu, je suis un vieux grognon !

 

Je comprends ta réaction, mais je m'explique alors plus longuement sur le sujet.

Plus le temps passe, plus mes connaissances s'approfondissent et plus un fait devient fréquent. Ce fait est que généralement, quand je tente de faire quelque chose, je cherche et trouve des docs, je les lis normalement pas trop mal, et généralement ça fonctionne. Mais parfois, ça ne fonctionne pas. Longtemps, j'ai pensé (à chaque fois) que ça venait de moi, donc je posais les questions sur les forums, je cherchais, et rien. Finalement, je me rendais compte dans la majorité des cas qu'il y avait un bug, connu ou pas encore.

Maintenant, quand j'ai passé plus de temps que je ne trouve raisonnable sur un problème, je vais directement chercher sur le bugtracker. Souvent, le bug y est connu, et s'il ne l'est pas, je le déclare.

Il est effectivement arrivé parfois que ce bug soit moi et mon incompréhension, mais ce fut de très rares cas comparés aux autres.

Ceci dit, j'ai cité le bugtracker comme ça, parce que c'est pour moi une source d'information dans un certain contexte, mais ça ne rempli évidemment pas tous les besoins.

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre je te rejoins sur l'analyse que tu fais d'aller "voir ailleurs".

 

Quand je dis aller voir ailleurs, attention, c'est pour trouver des réponses à mes questions. Je suis un Fan de gentoo, un adorateur même. Pour mes besoins, JAMAIS je n'irais voir ailleurs, sauf une distrib qui serait tout à fait comparable (ex funtoo ou autre du genre).

Non, gentoo, je l'ai, et je la garde. J'y tiens fermement.

Quand je dis aller voir ailleurs, c'est ailleurs que ce forum pour trouver l'aide dont j'ai encore besoin (de plus en plus rare, mais cela arrive quand même encore).

----------

## dapsaille

Coucou c'est moi ^^

Je suis "content" que ce sujet soit abordé de façon rationelle.

 Oui, Gentoo est en perte de vitesse , Oui Xbuntu prend des parts de marché, oui les vieux grincheux et les jeunes c.ns postent moins.

 Mon début de réponse personelle et privative = Ou vas gentoo ? .... aller hop pour se raffraichir http://www.gentoo.org ... ha bon y'as des news .. ? 

......  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ceci étant dit, il n'y a pas de forum sur GentooFR. Donc je ne crois pas qu'il y ait vraiment de rapport entre la baisse de fréquentation et GentooFR. D'ailleurs, peut-être serait-ce une piste de proposer aux admins du site de faire un lien dans leur bandeau vers ce forum ? Histoire de coopérer un peu ?

 Pas de forum ? Ah :  http://www.gentoo.fr/forum/index.php ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et tu verras en haut un lien vers Gentoo.org et fgo.

Pour ce qui est de la politique d'Ubuntu, je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet (et tu connais mon avis) mais elle me semble plutôt mauvaise à moyen terme : plus de "vrai" hacker risque d'appauvrir la communauté de développeurs ...

Pour le reste (relative "stabilité" de Gentoo et de GNU/Linux en général) je partage vos observations. J'ai même suivi le mouvement : fini les fluxbox et les fvwm, malgré leurs immenses qualités je n'ai malheureusement plus de temps à consacrer à l'édition de fichier de configurations. Il me faut un truc qui marche bien out-of-the-box. En même temps et comme dit dans un autre fil, je passe mes journées sous Windows (logiciel de CAO oblige ...) et donc mes seuls "moments Gentoo" c'est via ssh ou le soir chez moi. Plus le temps de bidouiller mon interface (pas que ça me plaise mais bon on n'a pas toujours le choix dans la "vraie" vie).  :Confused: 

Et pour finir, @novazur : que tu le veuilles ou non tu es devenu un "Guru" (plus de 4 ans sous Gentoo, ça forme forcément !) et ton niveau doit égaler celui de la plupart des utilisateurs présents ici (au moins sur les problèmes que tu rencontres). Pire, tu as appris à rechercher efficacement et à lire correctement une doc/faq/wiki. En gros, tu as appris à pêcher et il n'est plus utile de te donner du poisson. Désolé mais je ne peux plus rien pour toi !   :Laughing: 

Cela dit, il peut arriver que tes questions trouvent des réponses (un domaine que tu ne maitrise pas encore par exemple) mais également que tes réponses soient utiles à d'autres. N'hésite donc pas à poster ici, personne ne t'en voudra !   :Very Happy: 

Enjoy !

----------

## novazur

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et pour finir, @novazur : que tu le veuilles ou non tu es devenu un "Guru" (plus de 4 ans sous Gentoo, ça forme forcément !) et ton niveau doit égaler celui de la plupart des utilisateurs présents ici (au moins sur les problèmes que tu rencontres).

 

Oui, sans doute pour le dernier point, mais je suis malgré tout très loin d'un guru.

En fait, on a chacun ses domaines. On maîtrise plutôt pas mal quelque chose alors qu'on est une bille dans d'autres domaines.

Et je trouve que ça, ça ne ressort pas assez. Mais c'est loin d'être spécifique à ces forums.

Moi, grand rêveur malgré mon âge, j'ai toujours eu l'espoir de voir un jour une communauté où chacun apporte vraiment ses compétences.

En effet, "noob" tente de m'aider, c'est bien gentil, mais ça ne m'apporte généralement rien (attention, j'entends "noob" dans le domaine concerné. Après il peut avoir de fortes compétences ailleurs, mais ça ne change rien). Pourtant, je suis sûr qu'il traine dans le coin quelqu'un qui maîtrise ce sujet, et dont l'expertise pourrait m'aider à régler mon problème, même s'il n'a pas directement la réponse à ma question. Et c'est ce point qui me gêne. Je pense que souvent les gens passent sur les sujets sans s'y arrêter.

Enfin bref.

 *Quote:*   

> Pire, tu as appris à rechercher efficacement et à lire correctement une doc/faq/wiki. En gros, tu as appris à pêcher et il n'est plus utile de te donner du poisson.

 

Ah ben oui, ça c'est clair, mais sous Linux, je ne vois pas comment on peut s'en sortir à moyen terme si on ne se débrouille pas à devenir autonome de la sorte.

 *Quote:*   

>  Désolé mais je ne peux plus rien pour toi !   

 

Zut !

 *Quote:*   

> Cela dit, il peut arriver que tes questions trouvent des réponses (un domaine que tu ne maitrise pas encore par exemple)

 

Il y a des tonnes de domaines que je ne maitrise pas, ou que je découvre juste.

 *Quote:*   

> mais également que tes réponses soient utiles à d'autres. N'hésite donc pas à poster ici, personne ne t'en voudra !   

 

Je le fais autant que possible, mais probablement pas assez souvent.

Mais non seulement j'avais arrêté la fréquentation de ces forums pour les raisons évoquées plus haut mais aussi pour raisons personnelles, mais en plus, je suis à GMT-4, et donc, le décalage horaire fait que souvent, les questions ont déjà trouvé réponse quand je les lis.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *novazur wrote:*   

> J'ai pour habitude de dire (je suis sous gentoo depuis 4 ans) qu'une très grande force de gentoo c'est ça doc, mais je suis au regret de dire que ce n'est certainement pas l'aide que l'on peut recevoir sur les forums qui, contrairement à ce que vous dites, est une aide que pour les newbies ou newsbies niveau 2.
> 
> Dès que ça arrive à un certain niveau, ce n'est pas compliqué, soit on n'a aucune réponse, soit on a quelqu'un qui très gentiment vient annoncer qu'il n'a pas la réponse mais qu'il est de tout coeur avec nous (ce qui fait plaisir, je le concède, mais n'aide pas vraiment). Je ne compte pas la réponse du newbie lui même qui propose n'importe quoi comme solution.
> 
> Je ne parlerai pas non plus d'IRC ou c'est une véritable catastrophe. Des gamins qui s'écharpent à savoir qui a la plus grosse, qui sont incapables de comprendre le problème énoncés mais savent toujours proposer une solution, complètement à l'opposé du problème.
> ...

 

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Va faire un tour sur les forums des autres grandes distributions GNU/Linux. Il y a quelques contributeurs très doués mais ils sont noyés dans une foules de newbies qui ne cessent de poser les mêmes questions et/ou répondent à côté de la plaque. La compétence sur le forum Gentoo est, en moyenne, bien plus élevée. Il est ainsi beaucoup plus agréable de se documenter sur ce forum. De faire de la veille technologique comme tu écris.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Concernant les trolls, je pense qu'on a bien été servis (trop à mon goût) ces derniers mois. Et trop de trolls ont peut-être tué le but du forum : répondre à des questions concernant l'installation et utilisation de Gentoo.

 

Étant auteur et contributeur important d'un fil de 22 pages qui pourrait être qualifié de troll par certains (personnellement je le trouve très utile et pas vraiment hors-sujet sur un forum traitant de Logiciels Libres), je me sens concerné. Pour être objectif, je viens de faire un compte sur les cinq premières pages du forum. J'ai trouvé 13 fils qui ne sont pas des sujets techniques (mais qui ne sont pas tous des trolls non plus !). Cela fait 5% de sujets non techniques. Je ne crois pas que l'on atteigne là un seuil rédhibitoire ! C'est même, je crois, plutôt sympatique. Et puis il est facile de les ignorer.

La véritable raison de la baisse de fréquentation de notre forum est, je crois, notre vieillissement :

* Beaucoup d'ex gentooistes sont maintenant dans le confort des distributions binaires (gNewSense dans mon cas) où nous ne nous posons plus trop de questions sur le système et nous contentons d'apprendre à mieux maîtriser nos applications et d'en découvrir de nouvelles (et Gentoo est maintenant constamment à la traîne pour distribuer les dernières versions... sans compter le coût en temps pour installer une application "pour voir").

* Ceux qui restent sous Gentoo sont maintenant sufisamment avancés dans la maitrise de leur système que le forum devient largement inutile (ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils ont appris à chercher l'information).

* Il n'y a pratiquement plus de nouveaux. Gentoo est vue comme une distribution stagnante. Qui n'évolue plus (un seul CD d'installation produit par an depuis trois ans, pas de réelles nouveautés officielles du côté du gestionnaire de paquets, de l'init, etc.). Sans même parler des conflits de développeurs qui confortent dans ce manque d'avenir de Gentoo. Pas très attractif tout ça... Le nombre moyen de clics par jour sur DistroWatch.com confirme ce manque d'intérêt pour Gentoo. En 2002, Gentoo était troisième suivant ce classement. Aujourd'hui, lorsque l'on se connecte sur ce site Web, elle est 22ème (après gOS et Dreamlinux  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.

 

Tu n'es pas d'accord avec quoi ?

Avec tout ? Tu as quoté l'ensemble de mon post. C'est gentil, mais ce n'est pas de l'argumentation ça.

 *Quote:*   

> Va faire un tour sur les forums des autres grandes distributions GNU/Linux.

 

A quel moment ai-je comparé gentoo à une autre distrib ? Aucun !

Pourquoi faut-il aller voir ailleurs pour avoir une idée sur le sujet ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Je ne suis pas d'accord. 
> 
> Tu n'es pas d'accord avec quoi ?
> 
> Avec tout ? Tu as quoté l'ensemble de mon post. C'est gentil, mais ce n'est pas de l'argumentation ça.
> ...

 

Enlève la ligne et demi sur IRC qui n'a effectivement rien à voir avec ma réponse (puisque je n'ai aucune expérience de l'IRC Gentoo) et je ne vois pas ce que tu me reproches. Tu nous expliques que le forum Gentoo manque de compétence. J'ai supposé que cette remarque est mais relative aux autres distributions. Et je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce constat et ne pense donc pas que cela explique la désaffection de Gentoo et de ses forums. Bien sûr, si tu compares un forum à du support payant ou à un microcosme de développeurs, tu peux effectivement trouver qu'il y a un manque de compétence. Mais admets que la comparaison n'est pas très juste...

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Avant tout : n'hésite pas à parler des problèmes non résolus qui traînent, tout le monde n'est pas collé à l'écran en permanence ; des fois il suffit d'un petit "UP" pour retrouver un peu de visibilité et avoir des réponses ? 
> 
> Oh, mais je le fais généralement, à chaque fois sans aucun succès, si ce n'est celui de la pitié d'un membre, qui n'en sait pas plus que moi sur le sujet, mais qui trouve bien ma situation pitoyable 

 

Sans aller jusqu'à parler de pitié. Tout simplement les pépins que tu rencontre ne sont pas forcément triviaux. J'ai par exemple jeté un coup d'oeil rapide sur tes problèmes avec Firefox (j'ai rien compris à la description que tu as faite de ton problème), et à celui avec LDAP (là j'ai vaguement compris, mais j'ai relu 2 fois pour être sûr - et pourtant je n'ai pas de réponse toute faite : tu ne donne que la moitié des infos qu'il faudrait - j'y reviendrai lorsque j'aurais davantage de temps).

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Quand je dis aller voir ailleurs, attention, c'est pour trouver des réponses à mes questions. Je suis un Fan de gentoo, un adorateur même. Pour mes besoins, JAMAIS je n'irais voir ailleurs, sauf une distrib qui serait tout à fait comparable (ex funtoo ou autre du genre).
> 
> Non, gentoo, je l'ai, et je la garde. J'y tiens fermement.
> 
> Quand je dis aller voir ailleurs, c'est ailleurs que ce forum pour trouver l'aide dont j'ai encore besoin (de plus en plus rare, mais cela arrive quand même encore).

 

Qu'on se comprenne bien : Ubuntu n'est pas "le mal incarné". C'est simplement une distrib qui comblait un vide que personne n'avait remarqué : elle évolue rapidement et régulièrement, package les derniers softs rapidement, le tout avec une interface qui plaît aux masses, puisqu'il n'y a pas besoin de comprendre comment ça marche pour s'en servir. Normal que beaucoup de monde l'essaie. Et normal que son forum soit plus fourni que "le nôtre".

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Ceci étant dit, il n'y a pas de forum sur GentooFR. Donc je ne crois pas qu'il y ait vraiment de rapport entre la baisse de fréquentation et GentooFR. D'ailleurs, peut-être serait-ce une piste de proposer aux admins du site de faire un lien dans leur bandeau vers ce forum ? Histoire de coopérer un peu ? Pas de forum ? Ah :  http://www.gentoo.fr/forum/index.php ?  
> 
> Et tu verras en haut un lien vers Gentoo.org et fgo.

 

OK, tu marque un point, je suis bigleux. Mais je viens d'y retourner, je ne vois toujours pas de lien vers leur forum, sur leur page d'accueil. Néanmoins ça rejoint ce que je disais plus haut : plusieurs forums, moins de monde sur chacun, tout le monde en pâtit. Dommage.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de la politique d'Ubuntu, je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet (et tu connais mon avis) mais elle me semble plutôt mauvaise à moyen terme : plus de "vrai" hacker risque d'appauvrir la communauté de développeurs ...

 

Nous sommes d'accord. Aujourd'hui un étudiant qui arrive à faire tourner son bureau en 3D se prend pour un vrai hacker qui maîtrise à fond le système. Le même est fier comme Artaban en venant me voir parcequ'il a hacké le système en salle de TP (comprendre : il y avait une salle dans laquelle j'ai oublié de cloner les BIOS protégés, il a booté sur un livecd et a changé le mot de passe root). Le même n'en croit pas ses yeux quand je lui change son pass root sur sa ubuntu sans livecd et sans avoir de compte sur la machine. Les temps changent... 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour le reste (relative "stabilité" de Gentoo et de GNU/Linux en général) je partage vos observations. J'ai même suivi le mouvement : fini les fluxbox et les fvwm, malgré leurs immenses qualités je n'ai malheureusement plus de temps à consacrer à l'édition de fichier de configurations. Il me faut un truc qui marche bien out-of-the-box. En même temps et comme dit dans un autre fil, je passe mes journées sous Windows (logiciel de CAO oblige ...) et donc mes seuls "moments Gentoo" c'est via ssh ou le soir chez moi. Plus le temps de bidouiller mon interface (pas que ça me plaise mais bon on n'a pas toujours le choix dans la "vraie" vie).  

 

Je serai mal placé pour te contredire  :Wink: .

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et pour finir, @novazur : que tu le veuilles ou non tu es devenu un "Guru" (plus de 4 ans sous Gentoo, ça forme forcément !) et ton niveau doit égaler celui de la plupart des utilisateurs présents ici (au moins sur les problèmes que tu rencontres). Pire, tu as appris à rechercher efficacement et à lire correctement une doc/faq/wiki. En gros, tu as appris à pêcher et il n'est plus utile de te donner du poisson. Désolé mais je ne peux plus rien pour toi !   

 

+1

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Oui, sans doute pour le dernier point, mais je suis malgré tout très loin d'un guru.

 

Tout dépend ce qu'on entend par là. Il y a quelques années, TGL avait dit ça de moi. Ca m'avait rempli de fierté bien entendu, mais il faut relativiser : je reste un noob comparé à certaines de mes connaissances proches. Dans certains domains très précis je suis plus calé que ces personnes, car mon boulot m'a amené à étudier à fond certaines choses ; mais sur le global, il reste tant à apprendre : jamais je ne serai aussi fort que certains. Il faut l'accepter  :Wink: ;

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Moi, grand rêveur malgré mon âge, j'ai toujours eu l'espoir de voir un jour une communauté où chacun apporte vraiment ses compétences.
> 
> En effet, "noob" tente de m'aider, c'est bien gentil, mais ça ne m'apporte généralement rien (attention, j'entends "noob" dans le domaine concerné. Après il peut avoir de fortes compétences ailleurs, mais ça ne change rien). Pourtant, je suis sûr qu'il traine dans le coin quelqu'un qui maîtrise ce sujet, et dont l'expertise pourrait m'aider à régler mon problème, même s'il n'a pas directement la réponse à ma question. Et c'est ce point qui me gêne. Je pense que souvent les gens passent sur les sujets sans s'y arrêter.

 

Passé un certain niveau, il ne faut plus chercher les infos très pointues sur le forum : il faut aller les chercher "à la source", auprès des devs ou des mailing-listes dédiées. C'est là que se cachent les vrais "gurus".

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pire, tu as appris à rechercher efficacement et à lire correctement une doc/faq/wiki. En gros, tu as appris à pêcher et il n'est plus utile de te donner du poisson. 
> 
> Ah ben oui, ça c'est clair, mais sous Linux, je ne vois pas comment on peut s'en sortir à moyen terme si on ne se débrouille pas à devenir autonome de la sorte.

 

Ben... C'est pourtant évident il me semble ! On installe Ubuntu !

(c'est pas péjoratif, c'est vrai !)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La véritable raison de la baisse de fréquentation de notre forum est, je crois, notre vieillissement :
> 
> * Beaucoup d'ex gentooistes sont maintenant dans le confort des distributions binaires (gNewSense dans mon cas) où nous ne nous posons plus trop de questions sur le système et nous contentons d'apprendre à mieux maîtriser nos applications et d'en découvrir de nouvelles (et Gentoo est maintenant constamment à la traîne pour distribuer les dernières versions... sans compter le coût en temps pour installer une application "pour voir").
> 
> * Ceux qui restent sous Gentoo sont maintenant sufisamment avancés dans la maitrise de leur système que le forum devient largement inutile (ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils ont appris à chercher l'information).
> ...

 

Je partage totalement cette analyse.

Ani

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> OK, tu marque un point, je suis bigleux. Mais je viens d'y retourner, je ne vois toujours pas de lien vers leur forum, sur leur page d'accueil. 

 

Mais mais mais ... c'est pas des lunettes mais des loupes qu'il te faudrait !  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

 *http://www.gentoo.fr/ wrote:*   

> Vous rencontrez des difficultés ? Vous avez certaines questions concernant, entre autre, l'installation de gentoo, la configuration de votre serveur ou encore pour personnaliser votre environnement graphique ? N'hésitez pas a visiter notre tout nouveau forum gentoo !

 

Et en pied de page :

 *Quote:*   

> PHP | Forum gentoo.fr

 

----------

## anigel

Pouf pouf...

Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux je crois : j'étais sur www.gentoofr.org moi...

 :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Enlève la ligne et demi sur IRC qui n'a effectivement rien à voir avec ma réponse (puisque je n'ai aucune expérience de l'IRC Gentoo) et je ne vois pas ce que tu me reproches. Tu nous expliques que le forum Gentoo manque de compétence. J'ai supposé que cette remarque est mais relative aux autres distributions.

 

Mauvaise habitude ça, que de supposer ou d'interpreter.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce constat et ne pense donc pas que cela explique la désaffection de Gentoo et de ses forums. Bien sûr, si tu compares un forum à du support payant ou à un microcosme de développeurs, tu peux effectivement trouver qu'il y a un manque de compétence. Mais admets que la comparaison n'est pas très juste...

 

Et voilà que ça recommence. Encore une supposition gratuite. Pourquoi faudrait-il comparer pour juger ? Non, ce n'est pas le sujet de philo du bac. La comparaison est un élément qui permet de juger, mais heureusement pas le seul, sinon tout le monde aurait le même jugement.

Bref, fin de discussion sur le sujet pour moi.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> j'ai rien compris à la description que tu as faite de ton problème

 

Je m'explique sans doute très mal.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> et à celui avec LDAP (là j'ai vaguement compris, mais j'ai relu 2 fois pour être sûr - et pourtant je n'ai pas de réponse toute faite : tu ne donne que la moitié des infos qu'il faudrait - j'y reviendrai lorsque j'aurais davantage de temps).

 

Hahaha ! Je l'attendais celle là. 80% des réponses dans les fils sont des demandes complémentaires d'information, mais à moi, on ne demande rien, on se contente de ne pas répondre en estimant que je n'ai pas mis assez d'info ? Arf'

Alors sincèrement, avec l'opinion que j'ai de ce forum, tu penses que je vais passer 3h à rediger un post avec tous mes logs, toutes mes configs, tous mes tests, alors que je sais avoir 99% de chances de ne pas avoir la moindre réponse ?

Allez, fin de discussion pour moi.

J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, et je le maintiens d'autant plus vu les réponses.

----------

## xaviermiller

Allez, ce genre de réponse n'encourage pas à aider : c'est un forum bénévole, et chacun retrousse ses manches, y compris celui qui demande de l'aide.

Et taper sur le forum n'est pas constructif... 

C'est vrai qu'il y a des sujets sans réponse, mais souvent abandonnées par l'initiateur lui-même sans raison (ouais, j'abandonne, tant pis si ça marche pas) ou s'il trouve la solution, sans la partager.

Tu te plains que tes questions restent sans réponse. Pourquoi ne pas faire de "up" ? Il y a parfois tellement de sujets ouverts...

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu te plains que tes questions restent sans réponse. Pourquoi ne pas faire de "up" ? Il y a parfois tellement de sujets ouverts...

 

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Avant tout : n'hésite pas à parler des problèmes non résolus qui traînent, tout le monde n'est pas collé à l'écran en permanence ; des fois il suffit d'un petit "UP" pour retrouver un peu de visibilité et avoir des réponses ? 
> 
> Oh, mais je le fais généralement, à chaque fois sans aucun succès, si ce n'est celui de la pitié d'un membre, qui n'en sait pas plus que moi sur le sujet, mais qui trouve bien ma situation pitoyable 

 

----------

## El_Goretto

@novazur:   :Confused: 

"Si tu ne sais pas, demande, si tu sais, partage"

Quelques axes de réflexions pour toi, qui aime çà d'après ce que je vois (et suppose?):

-l'investissement que quelqu'un met dans la rédaction de l'exposé de son problème sur un forum (clarté, pertinence), et l'impact sur la qualité de la réponse qu'il reçoit.

-le coût d'accès à un forum/hotline, le profil des personnes qui l'animent (payé pour ça ou non, état d'esprit, disponibilité, connaissances). 

Pas besoin de répondre à ce post, novazur.

A moins que tu aies besoin de plus d'informations.

--------

Pour en revenir au sujet du thread initial, Gentoo et le Forum font partie d'un parcours vers l'autonomie en matière de connaissances sur linux et gentoo, donc effectivement si le flot de nouveaux utilisateurs se ralentit, les anciens se débrouillent souvent par eux-mêmes, et ont souvent déjà des bécanes en état de fonctionnement. Quand on voit quelqu'un revenir c'est souvent au cours d'une réinstallation complète sur une nouvelle machine, pour un point de détail oublié ou demander un avis (état d'un pilote libre, au hasard...)  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

Comme beaucoup, ma vie à évoluée, j'ai reçu un nouveau gadget. Ce nouveau gadget est tellement bien, que je préfère m'occuper d'elle plutôt que de ma gentoo ^^

Blague à part, la gentoo en stable est "trop" stable. Les nouvelles versions d'applis arrivent tellement tard que ça fonctionne vraiment out of the box (genre xfce )

Comment avoir des besoins dans ces cas là ?

Après on a l'usage d'applications comme iptables, zsh, ou bind. Il existe une bonne doc sur le forum ou dans les wiki. Résultat 90% des problèmes sont rapidement résolu, et sans poser de questions.

Moins de vrai nouveautés, moins de nouveaux utilisateurs (qui vont chercher les nouveautés pour geek ou non dans les autres distribs),  moins de problèmes.

Gentoo manque de challenge dignes de ce nom. Pourquoi ne pas pousser le système des profile pour faire des metas-gentoo répondant à des spécificités :

gentoo avec le profile cluster pour monter une vraie solution de cluster apache/mysql sécurisé pour dmz ?

gentoo avec le profile desktop : du bling bling plus pousser 

Il y a des possibilité, mais on ne sent pas vraiment de volonté particulière de la "direction". (je me demande quand est-ce que l'on verra dans la newsletter les scripts de notre éminent forumeur -kenwspc -sur le   déploiement  de serveur gentoo ?

----------

## davidou2a

Un bon challenge pour commencer? peut être (attention pavé dans la mare) re-coder portage en C, ou bien le "repenser/l'améliorer"...

Après en ce qui concerne le coté stable, j'ai toujours et ce depuis que je suis sur gentoo eu une stabilité non-comparable avec d'autres distros binaires et cela est du au principe de "meta-distribution" je pense que personne va me contredire sur ce point...

Après pour le bling-bling je rappelle que boozo nous a pondu un super thread avec tout ce qui faut pour importer des applis dans gentoo... alors pourquoi ne pas se bouger l'oignon et faire nous même des intégrations? bien sur y a les overlay (perso je les utilise pas/plus)...

Enfin bref si on veut que ça bouge pourquoi nous communauté FR on ne montrerai pas un peu l'exemple???

----------

## xaviermiller

Paludis est la conséquence d'une envie d'améliorer Portage... refusée par certains...

----------

## kernelsensei

@novazur : c'est pas la peine de t'enflammer.

Concernant la baisse d'activité sur le forum, c'est un fait indéniable. Je pense que la "belle époque" est plus ou moins passée, il y a moins de nouveaux sur le forum et les vieux ont moins de temps pour contribuer. Moi même je suis moins actif qu'avant, les travaux universitaires me prennent pas mal de temps. 

La baisse d'activité ne signifie pas pour autant une baisse de qualité. L'ambiance est plutôt bonne et en général les gens trouvent quand même des réponses à leurs questions. 

Il est aussi vrai qu'il y a moins de problèmes qu'avant (niveau logiciel, pas niveau politique, relations entre devs, ...), des problèmes surgissent par vague au moment de grosses releases comme Xorg, sinon c'est relativement calme.

----------

## yoyo

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Gentoo manque de challenge dignes de ce nom. Pourquoi ne pas pousser le système des profile pour faire des metas-gentoo répondant à des spécificités :
> 
> gentoo avec le profile cluster pour monter une vraie solution de cluster apache/mysql sécurisé pour dmz ?
> 
> gentoo avec le profile desktop : du bling bling plus pousser 

 Ça c'est prévu très prochainement avec l'intégration des "sets"; c'est déjà dans la version "hardmaskée" de portage et retirée de la version "tildarchée" il y a quelque temps par volonté des devs (trop de retour sur cette feature et pas assez sur le reste si je me souviens bien).

Personnellement, j'utilise cette version de portage sans aucun soucis majeur. Et vous êtes un peu dur sur le système de gestion de paquets; il a pas mal évolué ces derniers temps (pas mal de feature ajoutées à la version 2.1 qui date un peu il est vrai; le revdep-rebuild revu en profondeur, la gestion des elogs, l'intégration d'eselect etc.). Et il est très performant : souplesse du choix des paquets (version+useflags). Avec les sets, je ne vois pas ce qui manque à portage. Une exécution plus rapide : bof, je ne suis pas à 30secondes près lorsque que je lance un emerge (en général il est en arrière plan et je fais autre chose en parallèle).

Un passage en stable plus rapide des paquets : attention, pente glissante ! La définition du mot "stable" étant sujette à interprétation il est possible de ne pas partager la même vision que le staf ! Et on voit le résultat pour xorg et dans une moindre mesure kde-3.5.10 ... Personnellement, je suis récemment passé en ~amd64 et j'en suis pleinement satisfait (et je suis conscient de pouvoir rencontrer à l'occasion quelques bugs). Dans mon laboratoire, les postes sous GNU/Linux sont basés sur CentOS : la version stable d'openoffice est encore la 2.4 et le noyau est un 2.6.18 (faudra que j'aille vérifier si ça n'a pas changé) !

Mais il est vrai qu'il n'y a pas assez d'annonce et surtout de release et de LiveCD ! C'est quand même la première source de nouveaux utilisateurs ! Et annoncer directement aux neewbies que les stage3 sur les serveurs officiels de Gentoo sont "moisis" car trop vieux ça ne fait pas très sérieux ...  :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Et voilà que ça recommence. Encore une supposition gratuite. Pourquoi faudrait-il comparer pour juger ? Non, ce n'est pas le sujet de philo du bac. La comparaison est un élément qui permet de juger, mais heureusement pas le seul, sinon tout le monde aurait le même jugement.

 

En ces temps de révision de bac de philosophie, je conseillerais plutôt aux candidats de s'engager sur la thèse inverse : quand tu qualifies quelquechose ou quelqu'un ("être compétent" dans notre cas), c'est une distinction par rapport à une norme (l'utilisateur GNU/Linux moyen dans notre cas). Autrement dit on ne qualifie pas dans l'absolu mais toujours par comparaison avec quelque chose ou quelqu'un d'autre; soit donné de façon explicite ("Pierre est plus compétent que Paul"), soit de façon implicite et c'est alors la norme de la population évoquée en contexte ("Pierre est un utilisateur compétent du forum" sous-entend "par rapport à la moyenne des autres utilisateurs du forum").

Quelqu'un parmi nous passe bientôt le bac ?  :Razz: Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Jun 16, 2009 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidou2a

Pour les stages 3 j'ai pu remarquer qu'il y a des autobuilds désormais...

http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/x86/autobuilds/ << j'en ai utilisé un pour ma réinstallation (pour le sport) et ils marchent #1

@yoyo : tiens merçi de l'info pour portage je savais pas trop j'ai pas suivi ces temps-ci...

----------

## anigel

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Pour les stages 3 j'ai pu remarquer qu'il y a des autobuilds désormais...

 

Ben oui... Ca a été demandé par les usagers depuis quasiment la nuit des temps. Les devs ont toujours refusé. Puis Daniel Robbins l'a fait. Alors les devs se sont trouvé cons : ils l'ont fait (tout le framework le permettait depuis longtemps, il y avait juste des réticences relatives à la QA).

Donc maintenant tout le monde le fait, sans que les arguments "contre" d'origine n'aient trouvé de solution.

No comment  :Smile: .

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai 2 idées pouvant expliquer ça : 

- On est devenu vieux (j'admets que ça n'explique rien)

- Comme on est vieux, on est plein de compétences qu'on avait pas au début et on a autre chose à faire comme le travail, la famille, etc. A la différence de l'époque étudiante j'entends

 :Razz: 

Sinon, il y a ça sur la page d'accueil de gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> Blog posts
> 
> Posted between June 15, 2009 and May 28, 2009 by planet.gentoo.org
> 
> Planet Earth
> ...

 

----------

## davidou2a

ouais j'avais vu

----------

## xaviermiller

LE troll annuel. On approche des examens, donc les contributeurs étudiants sont absents jusque octobre...

On ne peut quand même pas leur en tenir rigeur?

Signé : un vioc de presque 35 ans qui n'a pas énormément contribué à part quelques gros poilus dans cette section...

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Signé : un vioc de presque 35 ans qui n'a pas énormément contribué à part quelques gros poilus dans cette section...

 

Pfff, un petit jeune   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Signé: un plus vieux qui à pas beaucoup contribué non plus.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Leander256

Bonjour, ça parle de vieux croûtons par ici?

Je ne vais rien dire d'original, juste que j'ai été pas mal occupé pendant deux ans et j'en suis arrivé au point d'installer une Kubuntu parce que j'en avais marre d'avoir des packages soit datant de l'avant-guerre (amd64) soit nécessitant trois heures de maintenance par semaine (~amd64). La crise économique m'a redonné du temps libre, la dernière version de Kubuntu m'a donné des envies de meurtre, du coup me revoilà sous Gentoo !

J'ai abandonné le forum il y a un moment parce que c'était pour moi une perte de temps: 95% des questions étaient posées au sujet d'un paquet que je n'utilise pas. Si on se penche sur le problème de novazur avec LDAP, comment dire... J'ai installé un ensemble OpenLDAP + Cyrus-SASL +jenesaisplusquoi il y a trois ans, j'ai dû passer trois ou quatre semaines à lire les docs (bouquins,howto,forums...) dans tous les sens et rebooter tout azimuth, avant d'avoir quelque chose d'à peu près fonctionnel. Il y a certains programmes qui s'avèrent très vite velus et il faut avoir beaucoup d'expérience pour savoir ne serait-ce que comment chercher efficacement la cause d'un problème.

Et pour en revenir à la section docs elle-même, je pense qu'elle avait une raison d'être à l'époque de sa création mais que depuis que le wiki a envahi le web on a sous la main un outil bien mieux adapté. Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas qu'il n'y ait toujours pas de wiki intégré au site officiel. Je vois le forum comme complémentaire et non comme concurrent du wiki. On mettrait les docs sur le wiki et on résoudrait les problèmes sur le forum.

----------

## Pixys

Pour en rajouter une couche, je dirai que même la version "instable" est stable. Je me rappelle qu'à mes débuts beaucoup de mes compiles foiraient (soit parce que je m'y prenais mal, soit parce que le paquet était foireux) et j'avoue que j'ai eu certaine fois le reflexe windowsien de la réinstall aujourd'hui très peu de compiles plantent et ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas réinstallé. Pourtant,même si je consacre moins de temps qu'avant à ma distrib, j'essaye encore de temps en temps des trucs exotiques genre btrfs ou les toutes premières versions de kde4 (note : j'y suis pas rester, LXDE me satisfait pleinement  :Wink:  ). mais j'ai presque l'impression qu'il y a moins de nouveautés qu'avant...

Pour résumer, je dirais que Gentoo est moins sauvage et je pense que c'est aussi ce petit côté "aventure" qui en a attiré certains et à ce propos, l'installateur graphique fait plus de mal que de bien.

Comme ça déjà été dit, il est criant que Gentoo ne sais pas où elle va...

Après c'est comme tout, une fois qu'on est habitué, on se lasse : femmes, gamins, voitures.. ah non pardon je me suis trompé ^_^

la question à 100 balles : il est où le nouvel eldorado si on a du temps à perdre ?

----------

## ppg

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la question à 100 balles : il est où le nouvel eldorado si on a du temps à perdre ?

 

Linux From Sratch ou alors Slackware sans gestionnaire de paquets ou GNU/Hurd  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

ou BSD  :Smile:  (allez geekounet !!!)

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens Dapsaille, il est dans sa phase Windows ou Gentoo actuellement ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *ppg wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   la question à 100 balles : il est où le nouvel eldorado si on a du temps à perdre ? 
> 
> Linux From Sratch ou alors Slackware sans gestionnaire de paquets ou GNU/Hurd 

 

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ou BSD  (allez geekounet !!!)

 

Slackware, c'est pas vraiment un eldorado... Je la définirais plutôt comme une envie de s'emm... pour rien. Quitte à ne pas avoir de gestionnaire de paquets, LFS me semble plus judicieux, pour qui veut apprendre et bidouiller.

Quand à FreeBSD, il n'y a pas grand-chose de plus stable que ça... C'est vraiment un OS "pro", mais vraiment pas un truc de bidouilleur. Par contre c'est très intéressant d'apprendre à connaître ce système.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Quand à FreeBSD, il n'y a pas grand-chose de moins stable que ça...

 

Euh, moins stable ou plus stable ?

----------

## anigel

Corrigé, merci k_s  :Wink: .

----------

## davidou2a

pour BSD je pensait apprentissage pas stabilité  :Smile: 

Pour LFS c'est bien faut passer a BLFS ensuite  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ou BSD  (allez geekounet !!!)

 

je savais que ça allait sortir  :Wink:  mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à me faire aux quelques commandes différentes par rapport à celles sous GNU/Linux.

Quant à LFS, faut pas être un peu givré pour ça ?

----------

## geekounet

C'est très instructif aussi les BSD, quand tu t'amuses à explorer les couches basses, surtout que c'est entièrement documenté.  :Smile:  Par contre OpenBSD et NetBSD sont mieux destinées à ça que FreeBSD à mon avis.

----------

## anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ensuite, tu parle d'aller sur le bugtracker ou même ailleurs. Là ça m'interpelle. D'abord parceque le bugtracker a tendance, depuis quelques mois, à devenir une vraie hotline, et en tant que contributeur occasionnel je trouve ça extrêmement pénible, les bugs "triviaux" et les messages qui vont avec. Mais bon, c'est entendu, je suis un vieux grognon !

 

Mauvaise nouvelle : je ne suis pas le seul grognon : voir le commentaire #74.

----------

